# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ##دکتر سبطی یا استاد شاهین زاد##

## Calvin Harris

سلام خدا بر همه دوستان
خواستم ببینم شما عزیزان از این دونفر اطلاعات دارید و کدومشون بهتر درس میده؟ من ادبیاتم خوبه و میخوام به ۹۰ یا ۱۰۰ برسونم. همین سوالو در مورد فیزیک هم داشتم که استاد میرحسینی بهتره یا استاد ذهبی؟ البته فیزیکم تعریفی نداره!!!

----------


## arash r

راستش من فقط تدریس شاهین زاد رو دیدم که بسیار عالی بودش

----------


## n.z

استاد شاهین زاد خودم سر کلاسشون نشستم ...سوادشون درباره کنکور زیاده و دقیقا با روش های سریع و کنکوری درس میدن و ریز به ریز کتاب رو هم دراوردن (البته به همت خودتونم بستگی داره)....فیزیک هم اقای ذهبی میرم و راضی هستم....

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> سلام خدا بر همه دوستان
> خواستم ببینم شما عزیزان از این دونفر اطلاعات دارید و کدومشون بهتر درس میده؟ من ادبیاتم خوبه و میخوام به ۹۰ یا ۱۰۰ برسونم. همین سوالو در مورد فیزیک هم داشتم که استاد میرحسینی بهتره یا استاد ذهبی؟ البته فیزیکم تعریفی نداره!!!


فقط نظرتون رو این دوتا استاده؟
اقای عبدالمحمدی هم خییییلی خوبنا..

----------


## Pinkstar

> فقط نظرتون رو این دوتا استاده؟
> اقای عبدالمحمدی هم خییییلی خوبنا..


استاد یکتا چطورن؟

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> استاد یکتا چطورن؟


نمیدونم والا...ولی فک میکنم یه بار تو رشت اومده بودن و یه همایش گذاشته بودن من نرفتم ولی دوستام رفته بودن تعریف میکردن ...ولی در کل شناختی ندارم از ایشون

----------


## amirh99

سبطی 100درصد. فیزیک اگه تونستی شهریاری برو جزو دبیرایی بود ک سال پیش به دانش اموزاش گفته بود فیزیک کنکور سخته 15 تا انتخابی بزنید حله

----------


## Javad1376

تا زمانی که هی این استاد و اون استاد میکنید به هیچ جا نمیرسید

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## P.Fazli

نکته تست شاهین زاد یا سبطی یا یکتا ؟؟؟؟

----------

